# overkill use of power tools!



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

There is *no* tool too big or too powerful.:thumbup:


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

circular saws make very good cuts in cardboard. I don't know of a better tool for the job.

I've used a heavy duty sawzall to cut cut open a plastic retail package a couple of times

I've used a Dresser TD8 dozer to move a trailer.

I've picked up the empty garbage cans with the front end loader on a Compact utility tractor

I've moved a 20 lb box with a 5k lbs hi-lo

and to top it all off.....

I've picked up a check with a Semi tractor and 53' van Trailer!


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> What is the most overkill thing you have used a power tool for?
> 
> Just now I had to cut up some big cardboard boxes to put out on the curb, and my circular saw was the closest cutting tool. Wow, it went well.


Overkill would be using a sawzall to field-dress a deer.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Geeez, "forresth" That must have been some nice sized check.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I used my Milwaukee corded hole hog with a 1/4" bit to drive zip screws in 26 GA galvanized.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

clashley said:


> Overkill would be using a sawzall to field-dress a deer.


Actually that is not a bad ideas. We have electric craving knife for turkeys don't we?

Never did a deer to honest though:huh:


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I've heard of chainsaws with vegi oil in place of bar and chain oil to quarter large game that needs to be packed out, so a Sawzall for deer isn't entirely without precedent


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I've used my power miter saw to cut popsicle sticks for one of my kids projects.


Bo 

Remember, If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

forresth said:


> I've heard of chainsaws with vegi oil in place of bar and chain oil to quarter large game that needs to be packed out, so a Sawzall for deer isn't entirely without precedent


Unless said sawzall is plugged into a 600KW diesel generator sitting on a tri-axle trailer. :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> Unless said sawzall is plugged into a 600KW diesel generator sitting on a tri-axle trailer. :laughing:


Sheeesh...I think you'd need to invent a new blade for for game butchering.
Just a little side track here..I think it's funny:
Talking about other uses of a sawzall...I lost my corded sawall to my wife.

She prunes the trees and bushes on our property...I don't really need it cause my cordless Milwaukee does everything I need it too.
But if i did try to take it back I think my wife would use it on me lol.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

hvaclover said:


> Sheeesh...I think you'd need to invent a new blade for for game butchering.
> Just a little side track here..I think it's funny:
> Talking about other uses of a sawzall...I lost my corded sawall to my wife.
> 
> ...


actually I picked up a Ryobi pruner, it was obviously a cordless sawzall on a pole with a prune blade. I was real cheap, and I wanted a cordless sawzall, so I got it.

Ps. how about a 10kw generator screaming away to run the Mr. Coffee?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

forresth said:


> actually I picked up a Ryobi pruner, it was obviously a cordless sawzall on a pole with a prune blade. I was real cheap, and I wanted a cordless sawzall, so I got it.
> 
> Ps. how about a 10kw generator screaming away to run the Mr. Coffee?


Naw...my customers have been with me going on 30years--they have the coffee waiting when I get there. And they remember how i take it too.

The perks of being a one man shop.


----------



## Frank Martin (Dec 29, 2010)

clashley said:


> Overkill would be using a sawzall to field-dress a deer.



It works better than you'd think. I have some stainless steel blades for my 28 volt cordless Milwaukee and its great for sawing through a pelvis. I've used it to cut off the feet too but I found that pruning shears work better for that.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Frank Martin said:


> It works better than you'd think. I have some stainless steel blades for my 28 volt cordless Milwaukee and its great for sawing through a pelvis. I've used it to cut off the feet too but I found that pruning shears work better for that.



Mine is only 18v.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Frank Martin said:


> I have some stainless steel blades for my 28 volt cordless Milwaukee and its great for sawing through a pelvis. I've used it to cut off the feet too but I found that pruning shears work better for that.


 Sounds like testimony from a mob trial.....


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> Sounds like testimony from a mob trial.....



nonsense, pruning shears would only be good for fingers and toes on an adult human.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

forresth said:


> nonsense, pruning shears would only be good for fingers and toes on an adult human.


oh! So you're the one who grabbed Hoffa:laughing:


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

forresth said:


> nonsense, pruning shears would only be good for fingers and toes on an adult human.


And ribs. I once helped do an autopsy on a sea lion. Pruning shears open up a rib cage quite nicely.


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

I used a backhoe to plant hedges years ago.
Speaking of using powertools to dress deer, I took a look at my deer processors web site to locate his sawsall. Found It !
http://www.johnsdeerprocessing.com/P1010001.JPG


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't question the sawzall just the blade t0 use.


----------



## Frank Martin (Dec 29, 2010)

Just about anything will work, but the stainless ones are about the best - at least in terms of sanitation. Milwaukee used to make them but they've been discontinued. I'm sure somebody else still makes them though. The ones I have are great, but I would be interested in trying something with a finer tooth count. The only problem is that you have to clean the sawzall when you're done. Its kind of a pain if you only have one deer. Somebody gave me some butcher's meat saw blades that fit in a standard hacksaw frame. I'll have to give them a shot next year.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

A customer of mine cut his ceiling tiles with a table saw.
Looked liked it snowed in the back yard!


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

jbfan said:


> A customer of mine cut his ceiling tiles with a table saw.
> Looked liked it snowed in the back yard!


While on the ceiling?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

forresth said:


> While on the ceiling?


NO!

They measured and ripped the tiles in the back yard.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

jbfan said:


> NO!
> 
> They measured and ripped the tiles in the back yard.


Well, that's what I figured, but seeing what this thread is, I figured getting clarification might be in order.:whistling2:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

God help us Pros and DIYs alike from the guy would use a chainsaw to trim bushes.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> God help us Pros and DIYs alike from the guy would use a chainsaw to trim bushes.


And what's wrong with that????:whistling2:


----------



## Fishroom (Dec 4, 2010)

Does this qualify??


----------

